# RMS Regina photos?



## captainrodaway (Aug 30, 2005)

Does anyone have photos of the RMS Regina? Launched by Harland & Wolff for Dominion Line in 1917. Sister ship of the Doric. Renamed Westernland in 1930. I've only come across online some postcards of her & one of the Doric. Would like to find some pics taken onboard or at least different angles. My Grandfather came across on her in 1923 & it would be nice to add some pictures to my collection. 

Yours Aye
LURCH


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Lurch,

Don't know about photos but there are a series of postcards and some basic information here: http://www.greatships.net/regina.html.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

captainrodaway said:


> Does anyone have photos of the RMS Regina? Launched by Harland & Wolff for Dominion Line in 1917. Sister ship of the Doric. Renamed Westernland in 1930. I've only come across online some postcards of her & one of the Doric. Would like to find some pics taken onboard or at least different angles. My Grandfather came across on her in 1923 & it would be nice to add some pictures to my collection.
> 
> Yours Aye
> LURCH


Photograph of her on following site
http://www.theshipslist.com/pictures/regina.htm

She was sold to Bernstein Red Star Line of Hamburg in 1935 not sure yet what her new name was


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't think she changed her name. She was resold to Holland-America in 1939 and accquired by the British Government during World War II. Took part in the attack on Dakar as the flagship of General de Gaulle. Sold to the British Government in 1943 and scrapped in Belgium in 1947. (Read)


----------



## captainrodaway (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks y'all. That helped fill in a bit more info.

Yours Aye
LURCH


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi:
There's a fairly decent picture at the following site:

http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/regina.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## captainrodaway (Aug 30, 2005)

Another great picture! Thanks. Does anyone have an idea as to what those A-frames for'd & abaft the funnels are?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

captainrodaway said:


> Another great picture! Thanks. Does anyone have an idea as to what those A-frames for'd & abaft the funnels are?


Could it not be to erect nets for protection from flying shrapnel if attacked by bombers due to the nature of her work as a trooper. Second guess it could be to stop tennis balls going over the side if playing deck tennis


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

These, I believe were devices to launch lifeboats.
After the 'Titanic' disaster and the "lifeboats for all" directive, when the lifeboats on some liners were placed four deep, sometimes double banked, across the deck, the naval architects had to design an apparatus to move them quickly to the launching position.

Bruce C.


----------

